# nexnet, SAF Inkassokosten



## fbohni (1 November 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit SAF; es geht zwar nicht um Dialer, aber es  wäre trotzdem nett, wenn der ein oder andere dazu seine Meinung geben könnte...
SAF mahnte bei mir im Oktober `02 eine Forderung von "nexnet" über 115,35 plus Verzugskosten an.
Da ich von nexnet noch nie gehört hatte (keine Rechnung oder Mahnung von NN bekommen), forderte ich SAF auf, ihre Beauftragung durch nexnet glaubhaft zu machen (bis heute nicht geschehen), und mir einen Verbindungsnachweis zukommen zu lassen:

"...
ich erhielt von Ihnen ein Schreiben, in dem Sie mich auffordern, einen nach Ihren Angaben von einer Firma nexnet GmbH angemahnten Forderungsbetrag von 115,35 Euro für „Verbindungen“ nebst Verzugszinsen und Inkassokosten zu zahlen.

Eine Firma nexnet GmbH hat mir je weder Rechnungen noch Mahnungen geschrieben. 

Ich fordere Sie auf,
mir ihre rechtmäßige Beauftragung durch nexnet glaubhaft zu machen und mir eine detaillierte Aufstellung aller Posten bzw. einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit Datum und ungekürzten Rufnummern zukommen zu lassen, damit ich den Sachverhalt prüfen kann.

Sollte Ihr Anspruch berechtigt sein, werde ich Ihnen dann unverzüglich den Forderungsbetrag überweisen."


Nach einem Dreivierteljahr, Ende Juli diesen Jahres, erhielt ich von SAF einen Brief, dass dem Rechnungsbetrag Verbindungsentgelte von MCIworldcom zugrunde liegen würden, den die nexnet angemahnt hätte. Da ich tatsächlich früher bei call-by-call auch MCI angewählt hatte, entschloss ich mich, den ursprünglichen Rechnungsbetrag von 115,35 Euro zu zahlen ; die inzwischen aufgelaufenen Kosten (runde 40 Euro) jedoch nicht:
...
"In meinem Schreiben vom 12.10.2002 bat ich Sie um einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis der in Frage stehenden Verbindungen, damit ich den Sachverhalt prüfen kann. Das haben Sie leider nicht getan. Immerhin weiß ich nun, dass die Forderungen Verbindungsentgelte von MCIworldcom GmbH sein sollen. 

Ich werde, um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden, den von Ihnen genannten ursprünglichen Rechnungsbetrag von 115,35 Euro überweisen.
Da ich weder von der nexnet GmbH noch von MCIworldcom je eine Rechnung oder Mahnung erhalten habe, sind meines Erachtens nach Verzugszinsen und Inkassokosten etc. mir nicht in Rechnung zu stellen.
Dies ist ausdrücklich kein Schuldanerkenntnis. Insbesondere im Falle einer Weiterverfolgung der Sache 
Ihrerseits behalte ich mir u.a. vor, die Summe zurück zu fordern."

SAF schickte mir ein paar Tage darauf einen Verbindungsnachweis.
Nun besteht SAF jedoch darauf auch den Restbetrag zu erhalten, und auf einer von mir angeforderten Kostenzusammenstellung zeigt sich, dass SAF meine Zahlung nicht auf die Hauptforderung, sondern zunächst auf ihre Kosten gegengerechnet hat. Dies sind im einzelnen:

09.10.02	1.Aufforderung SAF an nexnet	14,50
11.11.02	2.Aufforderung SAF an nexnet	2,50
11.12.02	EMA DTA			6,00
26.08.03	2.Aufforderung an nexnet	2,50	[gesamt 25,50]

Der Zins beläuft sich seit dem 06.12.01 auf mittlerweile 15,20 Euro (noch nicht getilgt).
Der durch die Kostengegenrechnung noch nicht beglichene Teil der Hauptforderung (25,50)  kostet lt. dieser Auskunft je 0,00441 Zins pro Tag.

Nun meine Fragen:
1. Sind die Kosten der SAF zulässig? Kann man als vermeintlicher Schuldner schon deshalb Kosten verursachen, wenn man erst mal wissen will um was es überhaupt geht?
2. Ist die Praxis, mit dem gezahlten Geld nicht die Hauptforderung, sondern erst mal die Kosten zu tilgen, zulässig?
3. Weiß jemand, was überhaupt "EMA DTA" ist?
4. Wirkt die Zahlungsfrist auf Telekom-Rechnungen verzugsbegründend für die "anderen Anbieter", sprich: war ich in Verzug, weil ich meine Telekom-Rechnung nicht beglich?

Es ist für mich eine grundsätzliche Selbstverständlichkeit für Leistungen zu bezahlen, wenn ich sie bewußt in Anspruch nehme (wenn ich auch bei der ein oder anderen Telekom-Rechnung die Mahnung abgewartet hab), ich wollte mich nicht drücken. Ich habe wirklich von niemanden, weder von MCI noch von NN `ne Mahnung bekommen. Und wie ich erst lange später gelernt habe, standen auf den Telekom-Mahnungen ja nicht die Beträge anderer Anbieter...

Mittlerweile bin ich aber von SAF etwas genervt. Ich finde ihr Verhalten unverschämt und hätte gute Lust bei denen ein Krümelchen Sand im Getriebe zu sein.
Nun lese ich an anderer Stelle auf dieser Seite, dass "Jurist"der Meinung ist, dass nexnet gar nicht rechtsverbindlich handeln konnte (bin ich da noch aktuell?). Hieße das, dass SAF ohne rechtsgültiges "Mandat" irgendwelche Gelder von mir gefordert hat? Muß ich letzten Endes vielleicht sogar damit rechnen, dass MCI auch nochmal auf mich zukommt und Geld haben will? Oder könnte ich nun den Betrag, um mal den Spieß umzudrehen, zurückfordern und meinerseits mit einer Klage drohen?
Oder soll ich mit Hinkelsteinen werfen?

Ihr seht, ich bin ein bißchen ratlos... Ich möchte die Kosten und Zinsen partout nicht bezahlen, weil ich mir keiner Schuld (außer der Hauptforderung) bewußt bin.

ich hoffe ich hör von euch  

f.


----------



## Counselor (2 November 2003)

1. Generell ist unklar, ob Nexnet Inkasso betreiben darf. Damit ist auch unklar, ob die SAF Forderungen der Nexnet einziehen darf. 
2. Die Erstattungsfähigkeit der Inkassokosten hängt - unterstellt die Nexnet darf Inkasso betreiben - von einigen Faktoren ab:
a) Einem Hinweis auf der entsprechenden Telekom-Rechnung, daß Verzug bei Nichtzahlung 30 Tage nach Rechnungserhalt eintritt *ODER*
b) einer Mahnung nach Rechnungstellung

Hat weder die Telekom den Hinweis auf der Rechnung aufgedruckt (2002 kam das vor), noch Nexnet die Forderung angemahnt, dann bist du nicht im Verzug und die Inkassokosten gehen zu Lasten Nexnet.

3. Die Tilgungsreihenfolge ist tatsächlich KOSTEN -> ZINSEN -> HAUPTFORDERUNG (§ 367 BGB).
4. Was EMA DTA sein soll, weiß ich nicht. 
5. Der Zahlungstermin der Telekom - 10. Kalendertag nach Zugang der Rechnung bei der Telekom eingehend - gilt nicht für andere Anbieter. 

Counselor


----------



## Der Jurist (2 November 2003)

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/367.html



> § 367
> Anrechnung auf Zinsen und Kosten
> (1) , so wird eine zur Tilgung der ganzen Schuld nicht ausreichende Leistung zunächst auf die Kosten, dann auf die Zinsen und zuletzt auf die Hauptleistung angerechnet.
> 
> (2) Bestimmt der Schuldner eine andere Anrechnung, so kann der Gläubiger die Annahme der Leistung ablehnen.




Also: *Hat der Schuldner außer der Hauptleistung Zinsen und Kosten zu entrichten*, hat er nicht gibt es nur die Hauptleistung.

Bestreite den zugang der Mahnungen.

EMA-DTA 
*E*inwohner*m*elde*a*mt - ???? 

Bei anderen Inkasso-Freunden steht an der Stellen eine Anschriften-Ermittlung, die nicht nötig ist, oder eine sinnlose Bonitätsauskunft.

Auch ja zur Information: nexnet hat seit Mai 2003 keinen richtig bestellten Geschäftsführer mehr. Im Handelsregister ist  Stand: 16. Oktober 2003 ein gewisser Dr. R. C. eingetragen.

Kannste ja SAF fragen, ob sie Auswirkungen auf ihr Mandat sehen, wenn sie Aufträge annehmen, bei denen die Vertretung unsicher ist.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 November 2003)

fbohni schrieb:
			
		

> (...)*Ich werde, um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden, den von Ihnen genannten ursprünglichen Rechnungsbetrag von 115,35 Euro überweisen.
> Da ich weder von der nexnet GmbH noch von MCIworldcom je eine Rechnung oder Mahnung erhalten habe, sind meines Erachtens nach Verzugszinsen und Inkassokosten etc. mir nicht in Rechnung zu stellen.*
> Dies ist ausdrücklich kein Schuldanerkenntnis. Insbesondere im Falle einer Weiterverfolgung der Sache
> Ihrerseits behalte ich mir u.a. vor, die Summe zurück zu fordern."
> ...



Also, zwei Schritte:
1. § 367 BGB legt fest, dass Tilgungen auf Kosten, Zinsen, Hauptforderung in dieser Reihenfolge verrechnet werden.
2. Trifft der Schuldner eine andere Bestimmung, kann der Gläubiger die Annahme der Leistung ablehnen (Abs. 2).

Umkehrschluss: Nimmt der Gläubiger trotz gegenteiliger Tilgungsbestimmung die Leistung an, gilt die Tilgungsbestimmung des Schuldners.

Sofern als die SAF deine Zahlung angenommen hat, hat sie deine Tilgungsbestimmung (Hauptforderung) akzeptiert. Und damit sind nur noch die behaupteten Inkassokosten offen.

Falls die überhaupt begründet = rechtsdurchsetzbar sind.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 November 2003)

Nachtrag:

Wenn (wovon ich hier ausgehe) die DTAG die ursprüngliche Rechnung gestellt hatte, befindet sich darin auch der Hinweis für Verbraucher gem. § 286 BGB - hier Abs. 3, dass man nach 30 Tagen in Verzug gerät. Das wäre dann irgendwann so im Herbst 01 (du schreibst Dez - ist das 30 Tage nach Rechnungserhalt?).

Wenn das so ist, bist du seit dem in Verzug - auch ohne Mahnung. Und die Rechnung der DTAG reicht zur Inverzugsetzung nach meiner Erfahrung aus (bitte prüfen).

Und dann sind auch die seitdem aus dem Verzug entstandenen Schäden zu ersetzen, was auch (notwendige) Inkassokosten umfasst. 

Die könnten also der Sache nach Recht haben, auch wenn du nie eine Mahnung erhalten hättest ... Denn sie SAF (spätestens, wenn sie ordnungsgemäß mandatiert ist und selbst die Inkassoerlaubnis nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz hat) kann für ihr eigenes Mahnschreiben Gebühren gem. der Bundesrechtsanwaltsgebührenordnung (BRAGO) erheben, die vorliegend nach §§ 118 I, 120 BRAGO 2/10 aus dem Gegenstandswert = 10,00 € netto zzgl. Postkosten und USt. betragen können.
Hattest du denn der DTAG-Rechnung irgendwie widersprochen?


----------



## peanuts (2 November 2003)

fbohni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ihr seht, ich bin ein bißchen ratlos... Ich möchte die Kosten und Zinsen partout nicht bezahlen, weil ich mir keiner Schuld (außer der Hauptforderung) bewußt bin.
> 
> ...



Mit der SAF sich einzulassen ist komplette Zeitverschwendung. Über kurz oder lang bekommst du Post von einem Anwalt aus Heidelberg. So wie ich. Guckst du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=30331#30331.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 November 2003)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der SAF sich einzulassen ist komplette Zeitverschwendung. Über kurz oder lang bekommst du Post von einem Anwalt aus Heidelberg. So wie ich. Guckst du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=30331#30331.



Dem möchte ich vorsichtig widersprechen. 

Wie bereits oben angemerkt, kann es durchaus sein, dass wegen der Richtigkeit der Hauptforderung, sie ja auch anerkannt wurde, die anderen Rechtsfolgen zumindest dem Grunde nach begründet sind. In diesem Fall wäre ich vorsichtig, zum Nichtstun zu raten:

*Schon bei unbegründeten Forderungen muss man ein wenig was tun; bei begründeten erst recht!*


----------



## Counselor (2 November 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> fbohni schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 - hatte gestern nacht überlesen, daß fbohni der SAF geschrieben hat, fbohni zahle auf die Hauptforderung. Dann sind nur die Kosten und Zinsen offen, falls überhaupt Verzug besteht.

Da die Telekom in 2002 den Hinweis mit den 30 Tagen nach  § 286 III BGB *nicht* auf den Rechnungen abgedruckt hat, ist es ohne Mahnung Essig mit Verzug bei  Verbrauchern, es sei denn in den AGB der MCIWorldcom ist ein Datum für die Leistung festgesetzt. *Keine meiner Telefonrechnungen aus dem Jahr 2002 trägt den Hinweis mit den 30 Tagen; die Telekom weist nur auf ihre eigene 10-Tages-Frist hin.*



			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Fall wäre ich vorsichtig, zum Nichtstun zu raten:
> *Schon bei unbegründeten Forderungen muss man ein wenig was tun; bei begründeten erst recht!*



Z.B. sollte man Mahnungen der SAF unverzüglich wegen  § 174 BGB zurückweisen, und die SAF zur Vorlage der Abtretung auffordern.

Counselor


----------



## peanuts (2 November 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> peanuts schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, akzeptiert. Ich wollte nicht dazu aufrufen, den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken, sondern ich wollte darauf hinweisen, dass die SAF auf Sachargumente nach meiner Erfahrung nicht eingeht.

D.h. der Forderung wegen mangelnder Abtretung widersprechen. Dass die SAF die Abtretung oder Bevollmächtigung formgerecht nachweist, ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Wenn doch, kann man sich dann immer noch in die Arbeit stürzen.


----------



## fbohni (2 November 2003)

whow, das ging ja hurtig!

Danke an alle, ich muß nun erstmal sichten... 

ich halte euch informiert

viele Grüße!

f.


----------



## Counselor (2 November 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> Wenn (wovon ich hier ausgehe) die DTAG die ursprüngliche Rechnung gestellt hatte, befindet sich darin auch der Hinweis für Verbraucher gem. § 286 BGB - hier Abs. 3, dass man nach 30 Tagen in Verzug gerät. Das wäre dann irgendwann so im Herbst 01 (du schreibst Dez - ist das 30 Tage nach Rechnungserhalt?).
> Wenn das so ist, bist du seit dem in Verzug - auch ohne Mahnung. Und die Rechnung der DTAG reicht zur Inverzugsetzung nach meiner Erfahrung aus (bitte prüfen).



Die Belehrung der Telekom vom 18.12.2002

```
Forderungen werden mit Zugang dieser Rechnung fällig ... Der Rechnungsbetrag muß spätestens am 10. Kalendertag nach Zugang der Rechnung auf dem Konto der zuständigen Kundenbuchhaltung gutgeschrieben sein ... (es folgen nur noch Belehrungen zu Einwendungen).
```

Die von der Telekom zitierte Fälligkeitsregelung ergibt sich aus Ziff. 5.4. der  AGB Telefondienst . Dort steht:

```
5.4 Der Rechnungsbetrag ist auf das in der Rechnung angegebene Konto zu zahlen, und zwar muss er spätestens am zehnten Tag nach Zugang der Rechnung gutgeschrieben sein oder bei der zuständigen Kundenbuchhaltung muss ein Scheck in Höhe des Rechnungsbetrages eingegangen sein.
```
Diese Vereinbarung gilt nur zwischen T-Com und Endkunde.
Zwischen Endkunden und der MCIWorldcom gelten die  Zahlungsbedingungen  der MCIWorldcom. Dort heißt es in § 4 IV:

```
Die Zahlungen für die Dienstleistungen muß innerhalb von 30 Kalendertagen ab Rechnungsdatum auf dem in der Rechnung bezeichneten Konto gutgeschrieben sein.
```
Damit kommt man bei MCIWorldcom nach 30 Tagen ohne Mahnung in Verzug, aber nicht aufgrund § 286 III BGB, sondern nach § 286 II Ziff. 1 BGB.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2003)

ups,
das hieße also 30 Tage nach Zugang der TelekomRg in Verzug geraten...  ?! Ach du Schande, dass MCI AGBs hat, wußt ich gar nicht, geschweige denn, dass der Laden überhaupt noch existiert...

Ist das denn Praxis, den Leuten gleich ein Inkassounternehmen auf den Hals zu hetzen?

Hindern denn (wie ich finde berechtigte) Nachfragen nicht zumindest den laufenden Zins? Dass ich für das Dreivierteljahr, in dem ich auf die Antwort von SAF gewartet habe, Zinsen zahlen soll, will mir nicht einleuchten (oder bin ich da zu kleinkarriert...?)



Wenn SAF die Hauptforderung als getilgt ansehen würde, würden sie denn dann mit ihren Kosten nicht in eigener Sache gegen mich vorgehen, so dass die Frage einer (un)zulässigen Forderungsabtretung MCI-NN-SAF gar keine Rolle mehr spielen würde...? :-? 


fbohni

P.S. Als Barometer: Würdet ihr zahlen? (das ist zwar keine sachliche Frage, hilft mir aber zu sehen, wo ich stehe)

Dank & Gruß


----------



## fbohni (2 November 2003)

ok, ich denke ich werde erstmal nach §174 zurückweisen...
äh, obwohl ich die Hf ja schon getilgt hab.

ach ist das alles nervig  :bigcry: 

fb


----------



## fbohni (3 November 2003)

> Forderungssache nexnet GmbH								        03.11.2003
> Ihr Zeichen: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> ...




So, nu schaun mer mal...
Wenn jemandem starke Schnitzer auffallen (ich bin sehr unsicher) wäre ich für `nen kurzen post dankbar,... Ich schick den Brief erst Mo nachmittag ab


----------

